# Jigging rods?????



## wetaline (Oct 16, 2007)

I put this same question in Bluewater section by mistake, sorry for redundant post.

Does anyone use the new skinny little jigging rods for anything other than working jigs? For those of you that own them, do you bottom fish with live bait with them? How about slow trolling a live bait for kings?

Is there any reason that I shouldn't get one to use as a general purpose boat rod with a 4/0 senator and 80lb braid? Or should I just stick with the old tried and true glass bottom rod? Thanks for the input.


----------



## Orangebeach28 (Jun 3, 2009)

They are great for live baiting on the bottom (more fun than thick glass). I've heard they can troll, but I'd love to hear someone chime in and say just how good they are!


----------



## LRAD (Aug 13, 2009)

Not sure about trolling but we caught a smoker king over 40 lbs on one last spring while drifting a live bait on the surface. Wind was blowing pretty good so it wasn't much different from slow trolling.


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

I used a Penn Torque jigging rod for snapper last season. Worked great.


----------



## appleguy (Jan 8, 2011)

The only thing I can say is Try it, If it works for you great if not oh well. I've used my shimano trvala rod for bottom fishing and it worked it was like jigging I was less tired :thumbup: heck just use a cane pole :no: I'm just playing don't use a cane pole it will take forever to pull up your line lmao :thumbdown:


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

If you live bait for grouper, you will get spanked more times than not with those noodle rods. They are however fantastic snapper rods.


----------



## Stink Bait (Jun 13, 2008)

Rigged one up for my 10 year old son, less weight on him now he doesn't tire out as fast, he's happy so I get to fish longer and I'm happy.


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

I stuck my Terez jigging rod off the back last week when I took a break from standing in the tower. Works good last long time. I am also using a Terez tuna popper as my cobia pole. If I get one that wants to eat will tell you how it works for that.


----------



## wetaline (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks for the opinions, still not sure which way I'm gonna go, but it is always good to get some input before dropping a buck fiddy on a rod and then feeling stupid. I wind up feeling stupid enough as it is.


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

I have been using a 60-155g spinning Trevala for sheepshead lately and it is a great rod for this. Super sensitive and it seems lighter than some of my 8-17lb rated inshore rods yet it can handle 40lb braid if I wanted to.


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

Wouldn't troll with them, they bounce weird when u do. But live bait or using it for a pitch rod they work fine.


----------



## Scout800 (Mar 22, 2010)

I have a trevala 50-100lb class spinning rod. I have jigged and hooked a 8oz lead to it for snapper, it worked well. The lead does give you a load more so than with your standard bottom rig but, it is lighter, easier to handle and efficient. As lobsterman said grouper is a different story. The extra give that it has can allow the grouper to get back to their hole. 

I have actually been thinking about buying some of the Ugly Stik jigging rods for some of our older penn 309s for snapper. You need a cheap outfit for some guests.


----------

